# What kind of wood is this hammock stand?



## Chris Naylor (Apr 11, 2017)

It is a hammock stand. Used 80 grit and it went slow. Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 11, 2017)

Chris,

Your pictures are not really good enough to go off of. I have recycled many similar stands. Most have been laminated ply, glued in a form. As for the wood, often treated softwood, marine grade. I had one that was clearly Doug-fir, but the others, I didn't look into. Makes interesting turning blanks and stove wood.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 11, 2017)

Probable the glue used to laminate it is why it is so hard to sand, also hard on blades...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris Naylor (Apr 13, 2017)

I thought it may be douglas fur myself. Not sure. Either way i am going to sand and finish it, so we will see how it turns out :)


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2017)

Chris Naylor said:


> I thought it may be douglas fur myself. Not sure. Either way i am going to sand and finish it, so we will see how it turns out :)



We love process pictures ....don't forget to make a topic on it. We'd love to see it....


----------



## Chris Naylor (Apr 13, 2017)

Will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 15, 2017)

With a piece of glulam that old and weathered it will likely be impossible to be sure what it is.


----------

